
Construction begins on Jeff Bezos’ $42M 10,000-year clock - deegles
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2018/2/20/17031836/jeff-bezos-clock-10000-year-cost
======
unoti
Seems a shame the article didn’t mention _Anathem_ , the amazing novel that
focuses on the clock itself and the Long Now concept in general.

------
aynsof
The linked article is a little light on detail. I found this to be a much more
interesting explanation of the why/how/where:
[https://www.techradar.com/news/why-is-jeff-bezos-
building-a-...](https://www.techradar.com/news/why-is-jeff-bezos-building-a-
giant-millennial-clock-inside-a-mountain)

------
smpetrey
[http://www.10000yearclock.net/index.html](http://www.10000yearclock.net/index.html)

